
StartSSL denies SSL certificate based on the current employee mood - StripeNoGood
http://serverfault.com/questions/743596/startssl-server-ssl-certificate-denied-why
======
csense
This is why we need to decentralize the CA function. Let's Encrypt is a good
start.

I can't get over how awful it is that in the year 2015 practically every
website in the world is secured by paying gobs of money to a member of some
shadowy cabal of random companies that are in every browser's default trust
list because somebody knew somebody who knew somebody who worked at Netscape
in 1995.

------
lightlyused
Had the same issue, with the very same person. I even tried to get personal
validation and they wanted a phone bill with my name on it. Guess what, the
company pays for the phone not me. To much hassle, so I went elsewhere.

